# Weekly competition 2011-50



## Mike Hughey (Dec 10, 2011)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, *the newest official scrambler is being used*, from www.cubing.net/sq1. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied. It is random state, so it should be better than the previous scramblers were. I haven't updated my scripts yet, so I have to add this one by hand; please let me know if you see problems with it.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
*Skewb* scrambles are generated using Bryan Logan's scrambler, and follow this rule: With the front facing you, turn the cube a 1/8 turn to the left. The edge of the middle square on top should now be parallel to you. The top square will stay stationary. Turn the edges appropriately around this square.
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 25 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends Friday/Saturday nightchange GMT (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at Friday/Saturday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 R U' F R2 U F2 U F'
*2. *F2 U R F2 U' R F U2
*3. *F' U2 F' U' F2 U' F' U2 R2
*4. *U' F2 R2 F' R F' R2 F R2
*5. *U' F' R' F R F2 U' R' F

*3x3x3*
*1. *D' B D2 R2 U' B L2 R2 D U L U' R2 B' L B2 F' D'
*2. *F R D U B2 U2 F' R U' F' L R' F' L2 D L R2 U
*3. *D2 R2 D B' L2 D2 L B2 F' L F' L D2 B F' L2
*4. *R2 D R2 D R F L' F2 D R F U' B' F D2
*5. *F2 D L2 F' L2 B' U' F' U2 R2 D2 R' D' B2 D2 F D F

*4x4x4*
*1. *Uw B' Uw2 U' B L B' L2 D' Fw2 F2 L B Fw Uw U B' Rw2 Fw2 F' Rw Fw L' D' F Uw U L' F' D Uw2 R2 B' Fw2 F2 L Fw F2 L F
*2. *B' D Fw' R2 Uw2 R' Uw R' U' Fw' D' L2 Rw U' R2 D Uw L Rw Uw2 B2 Uw2 B' F' L D' Uw' Rw R' B Uw' Fw' F' U L' R' D Uw2 U' Fw
*3. *R2 F' Uw2 B' Rw2 D Uw2 Rw2 U' B R' D Uw2 U' Rw' B' L2 D2 Uw U F' L B' D U' L' U L Rw' B2 Fw2 F' L' Fw' U' F2 Rw Fw D' R2
*4. *B R' B' Fw2 U Rw B2 L2 Fw2 Uw R2 Fw L Rw2 B' F' R D2 R2 D L2 R F Uw' U2 L' R B2 Fw' Rw' D2 Uw2 B2 F2 Rw B D' U' Fw2 R2
*5. *Uw' L2 R2 F' L' R' D U2 L2 Rw' Fw' L' U L' F' D L' D' Uw' B2 F' Rw Uw2 B R2 Uw' L Rw2 D Rw R2 Fw2 Rw2 D Rw' U F R Fw2 F'

*5x5x5*
*1. *B2 D L2 Bw' Fw' L B Bw2 Dw' Lw' R B Bw' U' B2 Bw2 Fw D2 Uw Lw2 F2 D2 Uw U' Fw' Lw' B' L' Rw Uw2 Rw2 Uw U2 L' Lw2 U R' B' Fw' D B2 Bw L R Dw' F R2 U F2 L2 Lw2 Fw' L' Bw2 Dw2 Rw' Bw2 Lw2 Fw' F
*2. *Fw2 D Fw' Rw2 R' B L2 Lw' Bw2 L F' U2 Lw R' B2 Fw' R' Dw U Rw' Bw2 Fw2 D' B D2 U Bw' Uw2 L2 F L' Bw Fw' Lw Rw U' L2 Lw R' Uw' L2 Lw U' Rw2 B2 Rw2 Fw Uw' R2 Bw2 Fw R B2 Rw' R' B2 Lw' R D Bw2
*3. *Rw2 Bw F L' D B' L2 R Uw' U' B U2 L Uw2 Bw2 Dw2 Uw U2 Lw' U' Rw' Fw' L Rw R2 Fw' Rw R2 Bw Dw2 R2 F2 R2 Dw' F' D2 F Lw' Fw' R B' L' Lw2 D' U2 Rw F' L2 R2 U' L2 R2 Bw2 D Dw2 Fw' Lw2 D2 B2 Bw2
*4. *D Dw' U' L' Rw' R' U2 L2 B' Bw' U L U' R' B Bw Rw' R Bw2 Dw Uw U' Rw2 B' D B2 D Dw2 B2 U2 Bw2 Rw B' F2 D2 Bw U' R' B2 Fw' F2 D2 Fw' L2 F R' F2 D2 R Bw' Dw' Rw' Dw' Lw' Bw2 F Lw2 Dw Lw Dw2
*5. *Bw2 U B Rw2 Fw2 D Dw2 Uw2 R2 Fw U Lw' Rw2 Fw' U' F2 D Bw Lw B Rw2 Dw2 Uw U' L2 Fw' L' B' Bw2 Uw2 Bw2 D U' B' F L' Lw Fw2 Dw2 Uw' Fw2 L2 Lw2 U2 L' Uw L Fw2 Rw2 Dw' Bw F L2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw' F' U2 L2 U'

*6x6x6*
*1. *D2 B2 L2 3U2 L R 3F' 3U' 2U 3R2 3U' B2 2B2 3F2 3U' U R2 3U' 2B2 2D2 F' U' 2F' 2L' 2D' 3F2 3R' B' 2B2 2F' F 2L' D' 2D L' R2 3U2 R F 3U2 2U2 2B2 2F2 U2 2R' 3F F L' 2R2 U' B2 2U' 3R2 2R2 2U2 B' 3U' F2 2U2 3R' 2R' 2B2 L' 2B2 2L 3R2 2F2 3U2 B2 2R 2U 2L' 2R 3F2 2F2 2D 2U' 2B' R 2F
*2. *L' 2L2 3F 3U' 2R' R' F' 2D2 3U' 3R 2B' U2 2B 3F2 F 3U2 B' 2F 3U' 2U' B2 3U2 F D2 F' 2D 2U2 B2 3F 3U' U' R' 2D' 2F2 L2 2U 2B 3F 2F' U2 3F 2D2 U2 2L 3F' D U 3R' 2R' R' 3F 2L U2 2R 2B2 3U L2 3U2 U2 2R' B' 2D' 2U 3F 2L' 3R R2 D2 L 3R2 D' 3U2 U2 2R' D2 3F 2U' 3R' 3F' 2L
*3. *R2 2F2 D' 2D U 3F F 2D2 2R 2D' 3R 3F2 3U2 U' 3F2 2D' L R 3U2 2L' B U' 2B2 L 2L2 2D U' 3R2 2R2 3U2 2L F 2D2 2B2 L' B 2B2 2D 2L' D2 U' R 2U' B 2D' 2L 2B' 2U2 F2 L2 U F2 2D U2 L 2L' 2F' R 2D' B2 2R' B' R 2U' L2 2B' 2R D' 3U' 2L 3F 2F' D' F2 L B' 2D' L' B 3R
*4. *2L2 2R R' D2 3U B 2L 2R U' 2B2 F' 2R' 3U 2L' 3R2 B F2 2U U' L 2L2 2D2 L' 2F 3R' 2R' 2B2 3F' U2 2L2 2D B R2 3U 2R 2F' F' 2R' B' D2 F2 2D' B 2B' 2R' 3U 2U' 2B2 2R2 D 3U' 2F' 2U' 3F L2 2U 2L 3R' 2R R' U2 3F' 3R2 3F 2F' R' 2F2 2L' 3R 2D2 U' 2F2 3R' 2R2 F L 2L 2R' R 2F
*5. *L' R2 2B' 3U' B 3F R B 2B 2F L 2L2 U2 2F2 F 3U' 2R2 D' 2L' D L' R D2 L2 2R U2 B2 2B' 3F2 2L2 D 3U2 2U 2L B' R' D' 2D2 3U U 2F 3R B2 3F 2U R 2F D2 R2 2B2 2L2 2U2 2B' D 2U' 2B' L 2L2 R 2U' 2B' 3F' U 2L' 3R' R' 2D2 3R2 2F 3R2 U' 3F2 U 3R' B 3F2 F' L 2L' 2D'

*7x7x7*
*1. *3U 2B2 D2 2D2 3U' 3F' 3D 3U' B 3B2 3F 2L' D 3L F' R 2D2 L' 2R2 3D' 2B 2F2 2D2 3F2 2F L' 3U' 2L2 D 3D 2F 3L 2B' U' 3L 2R2 U2 2F' 3R 3B' L 3U2 2F' L 2L R' 3D2 2L2 B' 2B 3F2 L 2L 3R R B2 D B2 3B2 3L' 2R2 3U' 2R2 3D' 3U2 F2 U2 3R' 3D' R2 U 3R2 3D 2R R' 3D' 3L' R' 2B 3F2 2F' L2 3U' 2L2 3L 3R F 3L 2F' F' 2L2 2D2 3L2 2U 2L2 3B 2R2 U 2B' 2U
*2. *2L 3R' 2R2 B2 2L 3R2 3F2 3U2 L R' 2D 2B' 3L' 2R 2U2 B2 2R2 3D' R2 3B R 3D' 2L2 2U' 3B 3R2 R2 2D 3D 3U2 2L 3L2 3R B2 3F' F2 L2 3R 3B 3F2 2U' 3R U2 B' 2F 3R' R2 2D2 3D' U L2 F2 3U 3R' 3B 3F F' L2 D' 3F' 2R2 3B' 2D' 2B F 3R' 3F2 3R' 2U2 B' F' U2 3L2 B' L 2L' 3R 2D F2 2U' B' 3U' 2R' 3F' 2R 2U' B 2R' 2F 2L2 2B' 2U' L' 2L' D 2R B 2U2 L' 2L'
*3. *B2 2F' 3U 2L2 B' 2B 2U R2 2D' 3D2 3U2 2U' 2B' 2L2 3L F 2U' B' 3B' U2 2R' 2B' 2L 3R' B 3B 3F2 2F2 F' 2L2 B2 2F 3L' 3R2 F 3D' 2U F' D2 R' B' 2B D' 2B2 3B2 2D2 2U U2 B2 2L2 2D 2L2 3L 2R2 B' 3R 2B F D' 3U 2B' 2D' 2L R2 3F2 3U F2 L' 2F R' D 3D 2R2 D' 2F2 L2 2L2 R 3D' 3B U' 3F2 2D2 B 2D2 F' L 2L 3R2 B2 2L2 B' 2D2 3D' 3L' 3U 2L' 2B2 3B' 3D'
*4. *R' B' F 2D 3D U' 3R2 F2 2R' D2 2D' 2B F D 2L2 3U' R2 D2 3F2 3U 2B' 3R' 3D2 B2 2B' 3F2 3D2 2U2 U 2L2 R' B 2B L 2L R2 F 3R B D 3R U2 2B 3B' 3R B' 2U L2 D' 2U' 2B' 2F F 3U' 2B2 3U2 2U U2 2B 2D' L2 3U 2L' U2 L' 2F' 2L 2D2 3L2 2F2 F 2U 3B' D2 2L2 3L R B' 3B 3D2 3B' 2F D 2B F 2R2 2D 3D 3F 2F2 F U' B 3L' 3R' 2D' B 3F' 2D 3L2
*5. *2D2 L' 2R2 3B 2F2 F L 3L 3R2 2R' R' 3F 2U' 3B2 2U 2B' U2 3R2 3B2 2U2 3B 2D' R 2B 2F' U' 3B' 3F U' 2B L2 3F L' 2L2 2R 2U' 3L' 3B2 L' U 2B F2 L U R 2U' 2L2 2B' 2F' 3R' B 2U' U' 2L D 3D' F' 2L2 2R2 B' 2R B' 2F 3D 3U 2U B 3R' 2B L2 3R2 2D2 2L 2F2 2L2 2F' 2L2 R 3D' L2 3R 2F 2U 3R2 2R U 3B2 F' 3L' 2D2 3D' 3R 2R' F' 3U 3L' 3R' B 2B 2R

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 F2 R2 F' U R U2 R U'
*2. *F' R' F2 U' R' U' R2 F2 U' R'
*3. *F R F' R' F R' U F' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U B2 U L' R2 B' F D L R2 D' R' D2 U B2 D' F' U'
*2. *R2 D U B R' D2 B U' B' U2 F' R' F2 L' B R2 D U
*3. *U2 F' R' U' B' F' D L D2 U L2 R B' L2 B R F' U'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw' Fw L2 Uw U' L' Rw' B U' F L2 Fw2 L2 R' U R B R' B L Uw' B2 L Fw Rw' R B' Rw2 R' Fw' F Uw' L' B' D' U F Rw2 Fw2 L'
*2. *D U' Fw L U' Fw' L2 U2 Fw' D F2 L' D' Fw' U Rw2 R2 Fw' R' Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 D' U' B2 L2 Rw R2 U' L' B2 Rw2 Fw Uw' Fw2 D2 U' Rw2 Fw' U
*3. *F2 U' F' U L Rw2 Fw D B2 Fw Rw' R B Uw2 B2 F' L' D' L2 D' Uw Fw' F2 Uw R' B Fw D Uw' F2 Rw2 U R2 Uw2 U2 R2 B' Fw' Rw D'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 D Bw Uw2 Lw Dw B2 Rw2 U2 Lw2 Uw' B' R' D Dw Lw' D2 Uw2 Rw D Uw' U2 B Bw' Lw Rw Fw' Uw B' F Uw Rw' Uw2 U' R2 U B Dw Uw' Bw D Dw B2 Uw' Rw B Uw2 B' Uw2 F2 D' L U' L Rw Uw Lw' Uw B2 Uw'
*2. *B F2 U2 Fw' Rw Dw' Lw2 Bw' L' Lw' Rw Fw2 Uw2 L2 D2 F Dw' Bw L Rw Bw L2 Lw' Rw2 D Lw F2 L U2 F2 L Bw2 F2 Uw2 Fw D Dw Lw2 Uw Bw2 F Dw2 Rw' Uw2 Bw Uw' Rw B' Bw2 L D' B' F R' B F Lw2 U2 Fw' D
*3. *L' D' B2 Rw2 U2 F' L Fw' Uw' U F U' Lw F' L2 F2 L R' B Bw F2 U R2 U2 F2 Lw' Fw Dw2 F Dw2 Rw B' Dw2 Lw2 R2 Dw' Uw2 U R' Bw' Fw Rw B L' Uw' B2 Rw2 U2 L2 Bw R2 Dw2 Fw Dw Bw2 Fw2 L2 B' L2 B

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2B 2F2 2L D 2U' F2 U2 3F 2F L' 2R2 B R2 U L' 2L 3R' R 2D2 3R 2B L2 3R 3F2 2R' R 2F R 2B' U 2B' 2F2 2D 3F2 2D 2L2 3F' 2D U' B' 2B 3F2 2R2 D 2D2 L2 2F 3U L' 2L2 2B 2F2 L 2L 2D' R' 2B2 U2 2R2 D' F2 L' 3R 2R' D2 2D2 2U' 3F' 2U 3F2 2F2 3R' 3F2 2U 3R2 R2 2F F' 3R D2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2R B' U' 3R' 2F L' 3L' D2 B2 2B2 3F2 F L2 B' 2B' 3B' F2 3U2 L' U' 2R' U2 3L B2 3F 3U 2U U' 3F D 3B2 2L 3R' B' 2F 2L2 3U 3R' B' 2B 2R2 D B' 2F' 3D2 L' U2 3F 3L2 3R' R 3B2 D' 2D 2U' 2L D2 3U 3L' 2R2 F 3L2 2U2 L 2D 2L2 3R' B 2U2 2B2 2R U R 3D' 2B 3F U 3F' F2 3U 2L2 R U 3R 2B2 2F2 3L 3R' 2B 3F' 2L 3B' F' L2 2L2 B 3L 3R R 3F

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B' U' L B' L2 F2 D2 U B2 R F R B2 R F L B F2
*2. *F R' B2 L2 B' F' R F' D' L R B2 L' D2 L B' D2 U'
*3. *R2 F' U' R2 F L U' B R F2 D B D' B2 D R' B' D
*4. *D F' L2 R B F2 L2 D2 B L R2 U2 F2 L' U2 F R2 U'
*5. *U F2 R2 D' L2 U2 F2 L' B' F' R U' L' F U R2 B2 F2 L'
*6. *R' F2 R2 U2 B F2 R B' F R' B2 U' L D' B D2 L' R'
*7. *D' B2 D2 R' F2 U B R D2 B' D2 L2 R' B' R D
*8. *D' L' F2 D L2 U' L2 R F2 L2 F U B' D2 B D' L2 U'
*9. *B2 U2 R2 D2 B' U2 R' D2 B F2 D' F2 L2 B R2 U' L R U'
*10. *B' L' F U B' D R2 D R D2 L' F U2 R' D' R' B' U'
*11. *U R U R B2 L B' R B D' R2 F2 D2 B2 F D' F R
*12. *U B L R D2 U' F U B D2 B2 R2 F2 D L' B2 U2
*13. *D2 F R2 D2 L U2 L' D2 B L' D' F2 D F U L' F U
*14. *R2 F2 R F' U R' D2 L U2 L F' R2 F D2 L2 B D' U'
*15. *D F L' U L' R' U L2 R F2 R U' F2 R2 U2 R' U2
*16. *R U2 B' L' B L' F' L' U R' D' U2 R2 D B2 D' B'
*17. *L2 R' D' L R' F' D' B2 L' D' R2 F' R2 U' L B' F2 U2
*18. *R2 B2 R F D B2 L B U' R B' R' D2 B L2 U2 F' U2
*19. *R' F R2 D2 R D' B F L' R' B2 F2 D' F' R' D L B2
*20. *L2 U2 R2 F' D2 R F' D2 B2 D2 U' L2 D' F R F' L'
*21. *D2 B2 U2 L2 U' L' F R F2 D' R F' U' L' D B U' R'
*22. *R B2 L2 D2 F D' L' U2 R2 B2 U2 L R U2 F2 U' F R2
*23. *U' B D' L' U2 F' D' R2 B U' R B U F' R' B' U2 F'
*24. *F L2 B' L B' F R' U F' D B R F U2 R' F U R'
*25. *F R' B2 F2 D B2 L2 F2 L' D U2 L2 B' L B' U B U'
*26. *F L D2 L B' L R' B2 U2 B' R2 F R2 D L2 R2 U' R
*27. *U' L' R F2 U F2 D B' L B' R2 U2 F2 U B' U2 B2 L2
*28. *L' B2 F L' R2 B D R' U L2 F2 R' F2 R2 U2 B2 U2
*29. *D' F D L D' L B' L2 U R' U B L2 D' B2 F' R U2
*30. *L B L' U' L R2 B' R F2 D R B U L' R2 D L R2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B F D' F' L2 B' U' R2 B2 U2 R U2 F2 U' R' F2 D2 U2
*2. *F U2 F' R' U' F2 R2 U' L D2 R2 U' F R B2 U' B2 R'
*3. *R D' U' L B' F R' U2 R F' R D2 B' U2 B' F D R'
*4. *L' D' R D' L U2 F' U' L' B2 R' B F L D B D F2
*5. *U2 F2 D2 B R2 B F' D F2 L2 F' L' B L U2 L' F U

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B R D2 B' D2 L2 U' L2 R2 U2 L R2 B' L D2 F2 D' R2
*2. *D2 B2 L D F' R' B2 D' B U' F' U2 B R D2 R'
*3. *L2 B D2 R B L' U' B R2 U' B L D2 B' R2 D U2 R'
*4. *L2 R2 U2 L D U B' D U' B D' U2 B F2 D2 L' B' U2
*5. *L' D2 F2 R2 D B R' D' R2 F2 U2 B2 R B L2 B D' R' U'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D2 F' R' D' L' U' L2 B U' L' F' L B L U' F2 D' U2
*2. *R B L R2 B2 D R B' U2 B L B L' D F' U' L U
*3. *L' R U L B U L F' R2 D' U2 L' D2 B2 R2 F D2 R
*4. *R D R2 U B2 F' U' F2 U2 B R' B2 U B' U2 L' R2 D'
*5. *F U2 B D2 U F U' L2 R D2 R' D2 F R B F R' U'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F R B L B' D' R2 B2 U2 R' D L' B' U B' L' B'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U2 R' F U' R U R F U' R2
*3. *F L' D2 F' R2 D' F' D' B2 R B2 R D' L2 U' R D2 U
*4. *D2 F R D F2 L' Rw R B2 F2 R D' F' L2 F L2 B' L' Rw2 D Fw' L2 U F2 Uw2 Fw' F D Uw' F2 D' Uw F2 Rw2 Uw2 B Fw Uw U2 B2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U R' U' F2 R U2 R U' F'
*3. *U' B2 U B R2 U' L' F D' B2 L2 U' L U' R B2 R2
*4. *Rw2 B' R' D Rw B' R U' Rw F2 U2 L2 R2 Uw2 U2 Rw' D Rw' D' B' Fw F2 Uw' U Rw2 F2 L R' B' L' Rw2 D2 Fw F' L Rw' F U2 L F
*5. *L Bw2 D' L2 U B2 Rw B2 Uw U Bw' Rw' Dw2 L2 U' Rw D2 Bw U2 L Rw2 Dw2 F' L' Bw2 F R' Fw F R2 Uw' B' Dw' R' B2 F' Dw2 U2 Fw' Rw' Dw2 L2 Uw' B2 F' Lw B2 Uw R2 Uw2 Lw Bw' Lw Bw Uw U R2 Fw2 Rw' R2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=4,d=-3 / dUdU u=-5,d=-1 / ddUU u=-4,d=1 / UdUd u=1,d=6 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=1 / dUUd
*2. *UUdd u=2,d=0 / dUdU u=3,d=-4 / ddUU u=2,d=2 / UdUd u=6,d=5 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=2 / dddU
*3. *UUdd u=-2,d=4 / dUdU u=-3,d=3 / ddUU u=-3,d=-3 / UdUd u=6,d=1 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=6 / UUdU
*4. *UUdd u=6,d=3 / dUdU u=-3,d=-3 / ddUU u=3,d=-4 / UdUd u=6,d=0 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-1 / UUUd
*5. *UUdd u=-2,d=1 / dUdU u=2,d=4 / ddUU u=-1,d=4 / UdUd u=6,d=3 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-3 / ddUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U B' L B' L B' R' r' u
*2. *R L U' L' B' U' B' l r b
*3. *U L' B L R L' R' l r u
*4. *L U' B L' U R' L' U l r u
*5. *U L' U L B U R r b u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-5,0)/(6,0)/(-3,0)/(0,3)/(-1,-4)/(-3,3)/(-2,1)/(0,-3)/(-4,-4)/(0,1)/(3,3)/(-1,0)/(-4,0)/(-5,2)
*2. *(-5,0)/(6,0)/(6,-3)/(3,0)/(-4,-1)/(-5,1)/(-1,2)/(-5,1)/(-1,0)/(0,3)/(3,0)/(0,-2)/(-2,0)/(-1,0)/(-4,-2)
*3. *(-5,-3)/(6,0)/(5,5)/(1,4)/(0,-3)/(3,0)/(-4,-1)/(-2,1)/(-4,-1)/(0,1)/(0,3)/(1,0)/(0,-2)/(-4,5)
*4. *(-2,0)/(0,-3)/(-1,-4)/(0,-3)/(4,1)/(-4,-1)/(-3,0)/(6,-3)/(0,1)/(-3,0)/(-2,5)/(-2,6)/(0,-1)
*5. *(4,0)/(6,0)/(6,3)/(-1,2)/(1,-5)/(-1,-4)/(1,4)/(-4,-1)/(1,-2)/(-1,-3)/(0,-3)/(-2,-1)/(-3,4)/(0,2)

*Skewb*
*1. *F' B' L' F L' R' L B' R L' F R' L' F' B' L' R' B R B' L' B L B F'
*2. *B L B R' L' B L F' L F' R B F B' L F L' F' R B R' L B R' F
*3. *B L F' R L R' L' F' L' F' L R' B' R' L' B L' B' L' R F' R' B' F' B
*4. *R' L R F' B' F R' B' L' R' L R F B L B L' F' R F' B L' R L' R
*5. *F R F B R L B F' R' B R L B L R F B' F' R F' B' R B' L' F'


----------



## Parkerthecube (Dec 10, 2011)

Magic
1.0.92
2.1.03
3.1.02
4.1.26
5.0.98


----------



## Mollerz (Dec 10, 2011)

*2x2:* 10.69, 9.38, 10.09, 9.33, 6.41 ~ *Avg:* 9.60
*3x3:* 19.61, 17.03, 22.46, 20.90, 24.80 ~ *Avg:* 20.99
*4x4:* 1:23.75, 1:36.58, 1:42.47, 1:56.91, 1:31.89 ~ *Avg:* 1:36.98
*5x5:* 2:52.61, 2:59.59, 3:05.94, 2:58.22, 2:34.15 ~ *Avg:* 2:56.81
*6x6:* ~ *Avg:*
*7x7:* ~ *Avg:*
*3OH:* ~ *Avg:*
*Clock:* 25.09, 25.47, 21.88, 12.90, 19.15 ~ *Avg:* 22.04
*234:*
*2345:*
*2BLD:* 
*3BLD:* 
*4BLD:* 
*5BLD:* 
*MBLD:*


----------



## Edmund (Dec 10, 2011)

2x2-4.55
(2.69), 4.76, 4.55, 4.34, (4.94)
all sub 5 

3x3-20.80
(24.92), 22.66, 16.85, (16.45), 22.89


----------



## Selkie (Dec 10, 2011)

*2x2x2:* 4.72, 9.95, 8.24, 8.74, 9.06 = *8.68*
*3x3x3: * 18.88, 16.76, 21.25, 17.50, 18.06 = *18.15*
_comment:_ Thought I'd do this one straight after my new ao5 and ao12 records. Seem to have woken up today between half a second and a second faster!
*4x4x4:* 1:19.84, 1:18.53, 1:38.33, 1:28.61, 1:23.93 = *1:24.13*
*5x5x5:* 3:06.78, 2:46.93, 3:01.97, 3:00.23, 3:09.22 = *3:03.00*
*6x6x6:* 6:01.33, 5:30.73, 5:11.05, 5:48.52, 5:31.90 = *5:37.05*
*7x7x7:* 10:51.04, 9:56.80, 9:46.20, 10:27.18, 10:02.43 = *10:08.80*
_comment:_ First 2 sub 10 mins solves.
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* *2:00.88*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* *5:40.22*
*3x3x3 One Handed:* 48.95, 49.49, 53.33, 45.02, 49.45 = *49.30*
*3x3x3 Match The Scramble:* 3:15.05, 2:51.60, 3:00.23, 2:57.63, 2:39.55 = *2:56.49*
*Clock:* 15.51, 13.31, 13.88, 20.3, 14.10 = *14.50*
*Magic:* 2.16, 2.19, 2.36, 2.05, 2.34 = *2.23*
*Master Magic:* 5.08, 4.47, 6.02, 5.08, 4.81 = *4.99*
*Megaminx:* 4:03.69, 3:58.31, 4:08.13, 3:54.64, 4:08.34 = *4:03.38*
*Square 1:* 1:02.39, 1:07.55, 1:36.08, 1:07.70, 52.35 = *1:05.88*
*Pyraminx:* 24.74, 26.45, 19.54, 30.74, 16.68 = *23.58*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded:* 1:21.09, DNS, DNS = *1:21.09*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* 7:29.97, DNS, DNS = *7:29.97*


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 10, 2011)

*FMC: 40 HTM*


Spoiler



Scramble: F R B L B' D' R2 B2 U2 R' D L' B' U B' L' B'
Solution: R B' F2 R F2 R2 B' U B2 L' B' D' L' U2 L D U2 L F' L' U' R' L F2 R L2 U L2 U' R' U L2 U' R B' R' U R U' B (40)

2x2x2 block: R B' F2 R F2 R2 (6)
Pseudo 2x2x3 block: B' U B2 L' B' (5/11)
Pseudo pair: D' L' U2 L D (5/16)
Finish pseudo-F2L - 1 cross arm: U2 L F' L' (4/20)
Insert cross arm + undo pseudoness: U' R' L F2 R L2 (6/26)
Leaves 3 corners: * B' R' U R U' B (6/32)

Insert at *: U L2 U' R' U L2 U' R (8)

I've never done insertions before, so I tried. I couldn't find any cancellations, but still a pretty good solution for me.


----------



## asiahyoo1997 (Dec 10, 2011)

2x2:2.95, 2.68, 2.88, 5.75, 2.82 =2.88
3x3:6.57, 7.86, 9.94, 7.30, 8.11 =7.76
4x4:42.05, 45.24, 52.22, 40.57, 44.42= 43.91
5x5:1:19.44, 1:18.01, 1:17.95, 1:16.99, 1:20.18 =1:18.46
6x6: 2:22.34, 2:09.08, 2:23.43, 2:18.37, 2:36.67=2:21.38
2x2BLD:10.14, 14.86, 13.19(DNF)=10.14
3x3OH: 18.26, 17.25, 16.29, 12.06, 16.24=16.59
3x3match the scramble:1:08.44, 1:18.36, 1:09.40, 1:13.11, 1:07.76=1:10.32
2x2-4x4relay= 59.76
2x2-5x5relay= 2:15.87
magic: 1.84, 1.57, 2.70, 1.70, 1.50=1.70
paraminx:5.61, 5.77, 4.31, 7.71, 3.74=5.23


----------



## SimonWestlund (Dec 10, 2011)

2x2: 1.90, 2.28, 3.19, 2.91, 2.34 = 2.51
3x3: 7.48, 9.59, 12.77, 7.92, 9.62 = 9.04
4x4: 47.25, 38.50, 47.74, 43.21, 39.74 = 43.40
5x5: 1:25.09, 1:32.79, 1:26.37, 1:27.41, 1:28.44 = 1:27.41
6x6: 2:50.62, 2:51.03, 2:45.59, 2:35.86, 2:46.51 = 2:47.57
7x7: 4:42.98, 4:34.71, 4:18.45, 4:47.68, 4:23.46 = 4:33.72
2x2 BLD: 6.11, DNF(7.19), DNF(8.97) = 6.11
3x3 BLD: 1:02.97, DNF(1:09.47), 42.30 = 42.30 - wtf.. 
4x4 BLD: DNF(5:43), 5:47.69, DNS = 5:47.69
5x5 BLD: DNF(15:32), DNF(11:51), 14:16.71 = 14:16.71
Multi BLD: 7/11 (49:27)
3x3 OH: 19.06, 21.34, 19.21, 19.01, 17.58 = 19.09
2-4 relay: 59.86
2-5 relay: 2:27.90
Master Magic: 4.27, 2.93, 3.02, 2.86, 3.65 = 3.20
Clock: 11.06, 9.92, 10.69, 9.13, 7.26 = 9.91
Megaminx: 47.78, 49.25, 51.81, 46.69, 47.43 = 48.15
Pyraminx: 4.91, 5.82, 5.17, 5.14, 5.51 = 5.27
Square-1: 13.73, 19.00, 13.70, 18.91, 16.22 = 16.29

FMC: 37


Spoiler



Scramble: F R B L B' D' R2 B2 U2 R' D L' B' U B' L' B'
Solution:

2x2x3: D F2 D' R' U F U' F2 U M2 U' M2 (14)
F2L: F' L F L' F U2 *F'* (21)
COLL: *F* L2 F R F' L2 F R' *F2* (30)
EPLL: *F2* L F L F' L' F' L' F' L F' (41)
4 moves cancel

Just a fast attempt..


----------



## Mcuber5 (Dec 10, 2011)

2x2 : 2.69, 3.18, 4.19, 2.71, 2.28 = 2.86 
3x3 : 18.16, 12.65, 14.52, 11.97, 14.86 = 14.01
2x2 BLD : DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
3x3 BLD : 1:29.83, 1:23.55, DNF = 1:23.55
Multi BLD : 4/6 28:54.69)
3x3 OH : 29.56, 27.75, 25.15, 33.86, 29.68 = 28.99
3x3 WF : 1:36.78, 1:21.06, 1:47.65, 1:24.66, 1:30.63 = 1:30.69
Clock : 19.27, 12.61, 12.72, 13.72, 15.43 = 13.95
Mega : 1:54.44, 1:59.52, 1:57.96, 1:59.97, 1:47.30 = 1:57.31
Pyra : 6.21, 12.41, 4.61, 7.38, 7.00 = 6.86
Sq1 : 36.15, 37.71, 39.22, 38.97, 40.66 = 38.63


----------



## marcobelotti (Dec 10, 2011)

2x2: 6.09, (7.32), 6.15, 6.73, (5.92)=6.32
3x3: (23.92), 18.13, 16.68, 18.80, (15.95)=17.87
4x4: 1:29.31, 1:20.30, (1:50.57), 1:18.46, (1:18.29)=1:22.69
5x5: 
6x6:
7x7:
2x2 BLD:26.15+, DNF(35.59), DNF(30.50)=26.15
3x3 BLD: DNF(1:51.00), DNF(2:46.42), DNF(1:43.46)=DNF
too bad.
4x4 BLD:
5x5 BLD:
Multi BLD: 2/5=DNF [38:46.21 (23:00)]
i couldn't memorize...very bad
3x3 OH: 34.74, (33.07), (56.93), 50.90, 44.08=43.24
2-4 relay:
2-5 relay:
Master Magic:
Clock:
Megaminx:1:19.72, (1:15.17), 1:20.81, 1:18.90, (1:29.48)=1:19.81
wow, nice average but pb is 1:14.06
Pyraminx:
Square-1:


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 10, 2011)

2x2x2: 13.30, 12.93, 11.77, (17.30), (9.41) = 12.67
3x3x3: 26.86, 28.29, (26.00), 26.97, (32.27) = 27.37
Another sub-30. Very happy 
4x4x4: 2:21.61, (1:54.95), 2:29.02, 2:23.64, (2:29.73) = 2:24.76
5x5x5: (3:28.78), 4:14.94, 4:00.61, 4:00.87, (4:35.92) = 4:05.47
6x6x6: 7:43.33, (9:20.82), 8:19.19, 7:11.70, (7:08.29) = 7:44.74
Not so fun 
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 3:22.18
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 7:23.70

Clock: 21.02, 20.07, (17.94), 20.64, (48.08) = 20.58
PyraMinx: 20.47+, (15.79), 22.79, 26.60, (30.31) = 23.29
MegaMinx: 4:29.30, (5:19.12+), (3:57.80), 4:59.48, 4:44.23+ = 4:44.34

3OH: (1:54.86), (54.70), 59.08, 1:28.50, 1:08.23+ = 1:11.94
Annoying mistakes


----------



## Henrik (Dec 10, 2011)

Henrik

4x4: 58.65, (59.63), 59.56, (54.06), 54.41 = 57.54
yay 5 in a row 

2x2: 5.30, (3.41), (8.62), 4.84+, 3.83 = 4.66
Hehehehe

3x3: (14.40), (12.24), 13.98, 12.37, 12.73 = 13.03
hmmm

3x3OH: 27.19, (27.45), 25.36, 25.74, (23.56) = 26.10
hmmm

SQ1: 38.21, 43.36, (25.04), (49.34), 29.86 = 37.14
Wow I still know how to get sub-30 when I don't have parity 

3x3BLD: DNF, DNF, 2:05.47 = 2:05.47

Feet: (54.53), (38.19), 44.16, 42.36, 39.02 = 41.85
Need to practice this more often.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 10, 2011)

*2x2: * 2.90, 4.00, 3.00, 3.45, 3.51=*3.32*
*3x3:* 12.50, 13.55, 9.71, 14.25, 12.15=*12.73*
*4x4:* 48.86, 54.44, 1:04.72, 1:01.07, 1:02.69= *59.40*


----------



## Divineskulls (Dec 10, 2011)

3x3: 28.46, (31.65), 31.18, (27.41), 30.38 = 30.01 wtf
5x5: 2:39.15, 2:30.55, 2:52.41, 2:42.59, 2:39.66 = 2:40.47 New PB 
Magic: 1.44, 1.05, 1.15, 1.02, 1.06 = 1.09 Was hoping for a sub-1. 
MMagic: 3.21, 3.46, 8.63, 5.83, 9.19 = 5.97 I am not a Master Magic person.


----------



## hcfong (Dec 10, 2011)

2x2x2: DNF, 15.13, 16.56, 14.83, 19.83 = 17.17
3x3x3: 49.03, 58.61, 43.98, 1:06.03, 49.00 = 52.21


----------



## jla (Dec 10, 2011)

*2x2x2: *2.30, 3.87, 4.83, 5.52, 5.07 = *4.59*
_Comment: Started out great with two easy scrambles but the two last times aren't ok...._

*3x3x3: *14.16, 16.97, 18.99, 14.65, 18.80 = *16.81* 

*4x4x4: *1:41.47, 1:16.81 (close to PB), 2:27.91 (totally f**ked up), 1:41.01, 1:31.57 = *1:38.02* Decent

*5x5x5: *3:50.58, 3:43.60, 3:12.75, 3:38.15, 3:27.93 = *3:36.56*

*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *49.02, 40.10, DNF (43.10 (three corners twisted)) = *40.10*

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4: *2:16.11 (POP) = *2:16.11*

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5: *5:36.10 = *5:36.10*

*Megaminx: *2:14.14, 2:20.57, 2:11.04, 1:55.97, 1:34.90 (flawless lookahead and easy LL = PB ) = *2:07.05* PB aswell 

*Pyraminx: *8.58, 9.55, 11.84, 9.60, 8.71 = *9.29* Nice 

*Square-1: *44.51, 36.51, 56.73, 38.80, 42.89 = *42.07* PB


----------



## Schmidt (Dec 10, 2011)

Schmidt 2011-50

2x2x2: (11.35), 7.94, 7.24, (6.04), 6.26 = *7.15*
3x3x3: (26.35), 27.87, (36.16), 26.93, 33.93 = *29.58*
4x4x4: (1:58.29[O]), (2:45.61[OP]), 2:36.19[OP], 2:20.85[O], 2:36.75[OP] = * 2:31.26*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *3:45.91*
PyraMinx: 18.07, 21.91, 16.61, (29.96), (15.56) = *18.86*
Square-1: 3:59.74, (7:13.50), 1:56.03, (1:50.22), 2:01.55 = * 2:39.11*


----------



## ljackstar (Dec 10, 2011)

*2x2*: 30.46, 23.39, 17.78, 33.43, 15.02 = *23.88* 
*3x3*: (1:08.06), 1:07.11, 52.67, (41.23), 53.66 = *57.81*
*Magic*: (2.95), 3.36, 3.24, 3.21, (3.73) = *3.27*
*Pyraminx*89, 33.67, (14.86), (36.80), 14.88 = *24.48*


----------



## tx789 (Dec 10, 2011)

2x2: (5.92) (8.42) 6.18 6.35 6.59= 6.37
3x3: (32.76) (17.41) 26.39 19.98 27.91=24.76
4x4: 2:03.82 2:53.62 2:27.67 (DNF) (1:55.77)= 2:28.37
5x5: 3:16.27 (3:01.50) (3:55.81) 3:30.80 3:35.41= 3:27.49
6x6 : 7:25.46 8:35.45 6:33.19 7:37.25 7:10.65= 7:24.45
7x7: 11:49.49 (10:53.19) 11:19.64 11:40.73 (12:06.56) = 11:36.62
3x3 0h: 59.02 57.44 52.08 (49.53) (66.71)= 56.18
3x3wf: 5:19.45 5:04.90 6:01.90 (4:47.21) (7:19.44) = 5:18.00
2-4: 2:52.34
2-5: 6:26.43
pyra: (13.06+) 12.43 12.31 11.88 (11.05) = 12.21


FMC: 57 HTM


Spoiler



2x2x2 block D F2 D' U F'
2x2x3 blockR D2 R B D L R L2
finish F2l D2 L B D B D' B' z2 y' U L' U L U F' U' F
oll y F U R U' R' F' L' U' L U' L' U L U' L'U2 L
PLL U' y' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2
OLL was terrible i got the worst possible cros case :-(


----------



## Xishem (Dec 10, 2011)

*2x2x2*: 6.03, 10.66, 4.11, 7.83, 8.05 = *7.30*
*3x3x3*: 16.18, 14.81, 17.31, 12.70, 13.02 = *14.67*
*4x4x4*: 1:27.06, 1:18.56, 1:12.00, 1:26.92, 1:32.33 = *1:24.18*
*5x5x5*: 2:41.21, 2:28.74, DNF, 2:47.23, 3:01.96 = *2:50.13*
*7x7x7*: 8:26.07, DNSy, DNSy, DNSy, DNSy = *DNF*
Comment: The single already shattered my old single PB by over 1 minute.
*2x2x2 BLD*: 27.64, 24.22, DNF = *24.22*
*3x3x3 BLD*: DNF(2:54.56), 2:46.50, DNF(2:43.35) = *2:46.50*
*3x3x3 OH*: 48.79, 43.01, 39.12, 52.43, 34.86 = *43.64*
*3x3x3 MTS*: DNF(1:45.52), 1:40.82, 1:35.28, 1:11.60, 1:37.11 = *1:37.74*
*2-4 Relay*: *2:00.17*
*2-5 Relay*: *4:48.03*
*Pyraminx*: 22.94, 33.14, 9.42, 29.05, 6.67 = *20.47*
*Square-1*: 50.91, 1:05.65, 1:03.75, 1:11.93, 46.81 = * 1:00.10*
*Skewb*: 29.01, 7.75, 25.32, 20.02, 28.15 = *24.50*


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 10, 2011)

*2x2: * (4.22), (6.15), 5.45, 5.67, 5.02 = 5.38
*3x3:* (28.82), 27.51, 26.04, (19.15), 27.52 = 27.02 Awesome single!
*OH:* (56.62), 1:02.40, (DNF), 1:09.32, 1:16.13 = 1:09.28
*Pyraminx:* (6.01), 6.12, (7.40), 6.18, 6.63 = 6.31 Easy scrambles


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 11, 2011)

2x2 3.25, 3.72, 3.44, 3.66, 3.46 = *3.52* ew
3x3 12.65, 10.39, 15.11, 11.06, 12.61 = *12.10* 
4x4 57.05, 1:00.32, 58.34, 1:05.62, 1:07.24 = *1:01.43*
5x5 2:00.43, 2:03.99, 2:16.57, 2:12.95, 2:08.96 = *2:08.63*
6x6 4:18.88, 4:54.97, 4:34.45, 4:32.69, 4:06.06 = *4:28.67*
3x3 OH
3x3 BLD 2:21.19, 2:30.63, DNF(2:18.47) = *2:21.19*
2x2 BLD 12.63, DNF(19.06), DNF(46.75) = *12.63*
Pyraminx 6.59, 5.60, 7.93, 6.80, 6.12 = *6.50 * lolwtf
Square-1
Megaminx
Skewb
2-4 Relay
2-5 Relay
Magic
Master Magic
Clock


FMC


----------



## Czery (Dec 11, 2011)

*2x2:* 
*3x3:*
*4x4:*
*5x5:*
*6x6:*
*7x7:*
*2x2 BLD:*
*3x3 OH:* 
*3x3 With Feet:*
*234:*
*2345:*
*Magic:* 
*Master Magic:* 
*Megaminx:*
*Pyraminx:* 
*Square 1:*


----------



## yoinneroid (Dec 11, 2011)

2x2: (2.21), 2.98, 3.10, 3.60, (6.05) = 3.23
3x3: 11.14, 10.95, (9.80), 10.83, (13.36) = 10.97
4x4: 38.39, (39.99), 36.46, 38.62, (35.72) = 37.82
5x5: 1:31.21, (1:38.38), 1:27.14, (1:23.24), 1:27.43 = 1:28.59
2x2 bld: 35.29, DNF, DNF = 35.29
3x3 bld: DNF, 3:02.94, DNF = 3:02.94
4x4 bld: DNF, 12:59.92, DNF = 12:59.92
5x5 bld: DNF, DNF, 41:46.66 = 41.46.66 first. solve. ever.
mbld: 1/2 11:18.24
3x3 oh: 21.65, 21.75, (26.09), (18.51), 20.08 = 21.16
3x3 wf: 2:09.09, (1:36.73), 2:10.98, (2:23.36), 2:16.59 = 2:12.22
234: 1:08.67
2345: 2:20.64
clock: (18.10), (11.63), 17.11, 12.61, 12.01 = 13.91
pyra: (5.66), 7.06, (8.84), 7.73, 6.42 = 7.07
sq1: 40.42, 37.81, (58.16), 32.43, (32.15) = 36.88
mega: 2:18.83, 1:51.96, 2:07.98, (1:43.97), (2:22.51) = 2:06.26
magic: (1.89), 1.93, 2.04, 3.03, (4.12+) = 2.33
FMC: 39 moves


Spoiler



scramble: F R B L B' D' R2 B2 U2 R' D L' B' U B' L' B'
solution: R B' R2 F2 B' R' U B F2 U' F L' U2 F U F' L U2 L' U2 L U' L' R' U L U' R U L' F2 U L R' F2 L' R U F2 (39 HTM)

2x2x2-1 move: R B' R2 F2 B' R' 
2x2x3: U B F2 U' F 
F2L-1 slot: L' U2 F U F' 
F2L: L U2 L' U2 L U' L' 
OLL: R' U L U' R U L' 
PLL: F2 U L R' F2 L' R U F2


----------



## ManasijV (Dec 11, 2011)

2x2: 4.57, (5.00), (3.85), 4.64, 3.88
3x3: 12.72, 11.39, (13.15), (9.70), 11.57
4x4: (1:02.36), 1:00.82, (54.36), 54.93, 1:02.34
5x5: (2:49.84), 2:22.94, (2:19.58), 2:28.32, 2:40.03
3x3 BLD: 1:47.90, 1:18.14, 1:03.65
3x3 OH: 21.18, (17.25), 17.72, (24.73), 22.68
234: 1:26.64
2345: 4:26.79
2x2 BLD: 22.11, 24.45, 25.12
FMC:


----------



## ZalEw (Dec 12, 2011)

3x3: 12.97, 14.08, 13.19, 10.73, 13.07 = 13.08
Comment: _Terrible_
4x4: 1:03.40, 1:01.66, 1:01.46, 1:00.09 DNF = 1:02.17
Comment: _Wtf, no sub 1 with offical avg sub 52 -.-_
5x5: 1:51.16, 1:48.38, 1:42.46, 1:53.75, 2:03.22 = 1:51.10
7x7:
3x3 bld: 47.34, 50.77, 37.68 = 37.68
Comment: _Third scramble is really nice. If I hadn't do wrong alg in egdes it would be sub 35 _
4x4 bld: DNF (4:10.28) , DNF (5:10.25) , 4:55.31 = 4:55.31
Comment: _4:10 - 2 centers wrong, 5:10 - 3 centers wrong -.-_
5x5 bld: 13:35.29 , 11:52.29 , DNF (15:20.28) = 11:52.29
Comment: _Whaaat  These are my second and third successes in 5x5 bld  Very happy about 2 successes in a row._
Multi bld:
3x3 oh: 20.43, 20.84, 20.09, 24.83, 18.52 = 20.45
3x3 wf:
3x3 fm:
Megaminx:
Pyraminx: 4.43, 7.16, 8.24, 11.22, 7.82 = 7.74


----------



## nekosensei (Dec 12, 2011)

2x2x2 : 6.15, 11.73, 13.88, 12.56, 12.99
comment : 6.15 is my best !
5x5x5 : 4:42.91, 4:59.26, 6:30.00, 5:02.82, 4:50.01
2x2x2 Blindfolded : 1:27.56, 1:09.63, DNF[53.09]
comment : Using Japanese color　style.


----------



## Kzip (Dec 12, 2011)

2x2: (4.17), (6.18), 4.53, 4.34, 5.73 = 4.86
3x3: (16.21), (13.75), 14.74, 13.58, 14.05 = 14.18
3x3 BLD: 3:46.88, DNF(4:53.20), 3:13.94 = 3:13.94


----------



## rubiksarlen (Dec 13, 2011)

*2x2*=3.91, 5.31, 5.55, 30.37, 7.73 = 6.20 :facepalm:

stupid internal pop on 3rd solve, killed my chance for a low 5 avg.....


----------



## mitzi97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Mastermagic=2.93, 2.76, 3.00, 3.00, 3.06=2.98
2x2=10.33, 8.74, 10.85, 11.08, 12.55=10.75
magic=0.88, 0.89, 0.88, 0.88, 0.90=.88 pb


----------



## vlarsen (Dec 13, 2011)

Victor
*2x2:* (8.31), 10.95, (13.79), 12.18, 10.17 = *11.10*
*3x3:* 32.90, 31.20, (35.79), 31.12, (30.07) = *31.74*
*4x4:* 2:02.53, (1:45.56), 1:54.86, (2:59.67), 2:08.64 = *2:02.01*
*5x5:* (4:55.78), 3:53.70, 4:06.06, (3:38.65), 3:58.89 = *3:59.45*
*3x3 Match:* = 
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay: 2:26.01 *
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay: 7:22.76 *
*2x2 blindfolded:* =


----------



## Krag (Dec 13, 2011)

2x2x2: (3.07), 5.42, 5.90, 4.01, (8.09) = *5.11*
3x3x3: 21.37, 19.36, (23.46), 17.85, (17.40) = *19.53*
4x4x4: (2:05.21), (1:42.70), 1:54.23, 1:51.38, 1:49.67 = * 1:51.76*
2x2x2 Blindfolded: DNF, 45.04, DNF = *45.04*
3x3x3 Blindfolded: 3:05.65, DNF, DNF = *3:05.65*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *2:13.57*
Clock: 24.97, (22.87), 26.98, (30.30), 30.26 = *27.4*
Skewb: (29.65), (11.08), 22.66, 26.35, 28.44 = *25.82*
FMC: = *43*


Spoiler



solution: D F2 D' L U2 F U L U L' U' F' U L2 U' L2 U D L2 D2 L' D2 L' D2 L2 B D B2 L2 B2 L2 B2 U B' U2 L U B' R B' R' U' L' R' F'

F R on invers with[D F2 D'] premoves makes 2X2X2 (5/5)
L U R B R' (2X2X3)(5/10)
B U' L' U2 B U' (some EO + pair)(6/16)
B2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D' B' (D) (F2L)(8/22)
(D') L2 D2 L D2 L D2 L2 D' (OLL)(9/31)
U' L2 U L2 U' F U L U' L' U' F' U2 L' (PLL)(14/45)
D D' between F2L and OLL cansels so final solution is 43 moves.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Dec 14, 2011)

2x2x2: (3.65), 6.09, 6.55, (7.72), 6.05= 6.23 
3x3x3: 23.72, (30.55), 25.05, (21.71), 22.69 = 23.82
5x5x5: 3:31.19, 3:42.11, (4:20.81), (3.11.00), 4:19.63 = 3:50.98
3x3x3 One Handed: (49.59), 56.15, 1:03.56, (1:05.59), 54.53 = 58.08
Magic: 2.15, 2.78, (1.84), 2.16, (2.97) = 2.36
Master Magic: 5.46, (6.02), 4.50, 4.78, (3.80 pb) = 4.91 pb
PyraMinx: (10.30), 18.03, 17.86, (24.18), 17.52 = 17.80


----------



## mande (Dec 14, 2011)

3x3: 16.54, 15.18, (14.09), (18.31), 17.15 = 16.29

3x3 OH: (33.20), (47.96), 40.63, 38.16, 36.11 = 38.30

3x3 BLD: DNF(3:51.41), 3:59.98, 3:24.70 = 3:24.70
Comment: Trying to switch to M2 edges from 3OP


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 14, 2011)

*2x2:* (4.53) 4.50 (3.09) 3.26 3.50 => 3.75

*3x3:* (13.45) 12.76 13.17 (10.49) 12.91 => 12.95

*4x4:* 54.18 50.63 (57.61) (48.75) 52.79 => 52.53

*5x5:* (1:56.12) 1:49.87 (1:46.32) 1:52.15 1:48.60 => 1:50.21

*6x6:* 3:47.40 (3:25.20) 3:43.32 (3:54.87) 3:54.84 => 3:48.52

*7x7:* (7:07.84) 6:57.21 (6:43.72) 6:49.57 6:57.60 => 6:54.79

*2x2 BLD:* 9.93 7.08 12.84 => 7.08
Comment: Nice scrambles.

*3x3 BLD:* 3:42.01 3:21.93 DNF => 3:21.93

*3x3 Multi BLD:* 1/2 = 0, 9:32.38

*3x3 OH:* (26.47) 29.43 32.29 27.54 (33.60) => 29.75

*3x3 MTS:* 1:16.84 1:12.09 (1:09.24) (1:18.37) 1:12.48 => 1:13.80

*2-4 Relay:* 1:12.04

*2-5 Relay:* 3:20.10

*Magic:* 1.26 (1.97) 1.53 1.43 (1.22) => 1.41

*Master Magic:* (2.39) 2.59 2.45 (3.74) 2.55 => 2.53

*Clock:* 13.35 12.69 13.12 (11.98) (15.04) => 13.05

*Megaminx:* 1:46.13 (1:57.89) 1:39.19 (1:36.20) 1:46.73 => 1:44.02

*Pyraminx:* 6.75 (11.92) 7.17 (5.49) 7.37 => 7.10

*Square-1:* 28.29 29.67 (24.51) (30.81) 27.74 => 28.57

*FMC:* 48


Spoiler



y z2 L D' R' D' U' L' B L2 D'
y' R' U R U2 R' U R
y' U' L' U L
U R' U2 R d' R U R'
y' U2 R U R' U y' R' U' R
f R U R2 U' R' U R2 U' R' f' U
Didn't bother looking for another solution because of the PLL skip.


----------



## AnsonL (Dec 14, 2011)

4x4: 40.89, 38.68, (42.93), (37.91), 39.82 = 39.80
2x2: (1.47), 2.58, (2.81), 2.51, 2.30 = 2.46
3x3 OH: (13.58), 14.92, 14.41, 14.76, (16.66) = 14.69
3x3: 8.32, 8.53, 9.53, 8.86, 10.93 = 8.97
2x2 BLD: 5.55, 14.39, DNF = 5.55
Pyraminx: (4.01), 5.71, 4.08, (7.16), 6.53 = 5.44
square-1: 36.24, 30.27, 27.31, (40.16), (24.26) = 31.28
3x3 match the scramble: (1:01.60), 48.87, (46.84), (53.84), 48.37


----------



## CuberMan (Dec 15, 2011)

2x2: (2.47), 2.62, (3.97), 3.14, 3.53= 3.10
3x3: 9.34, (10.90), 10.76, (8.25), 9.89= 10.00


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 15, 2011)

*2x2BLD:* DNF [48.28, 14], 31.05 [ 12], 46.50 [ 14] = *31.05* ok
*3x3BLD:* DNF [1:46.12, 46], DNF [1:49.45, 42], 1:29.63 [ 36] = *1:29.63* ok
*4x4BLD:* DNF [7:32.67, 4:09], 5:42.76 [ 3:00], DNF [6:52.18, 2:50] = *5:42.76* PB!
*5x5BLD:* DNF [14:53.50, 8:12], 15:38.35 [ 9:09], DNF [15:18.62, 7:25] = *15:38.35* ok
*6x6BLD:* DNF [39:19] = *DNF* not good
*Multi:* *5/5 = 5* in 19:39 [12:38] first time 5 sub-20. Speed for 15  

*3x3:* 47.88	38.44	42.13	40.63	34.64 = *40.40*
*4x4:* 3:17.61	3:09.16	3:03.20	2:57.16	2:44.32 = *3:03.17*


----------



## mycube (Dec 15, 2011)

2x2x2: (4.27) 3.13 (2.93) 4.11 3.52 = 3.59
3x3x3: 13.55 13.25 13.08 (13.84) (12.77) = 13.29
4x4x4: 1:11.66 1:10.59 (1:16.63) (1:09.84) 1:14.52 = 1:12.26
5x5x5: 2:19.50 (2:15.84) (2:23.46) 2:19.59 2:21.96 = 2:20.35
6x6x6: 3:56.15 (3:49.36) 3:58.90 3:56.55 (4:08.65) = 3:57.20
7x7x7: 
3x3x3 OH: 28.19 28.93 (27.83) (30.13) 29.43 = 28.85
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:37.08
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 4:26.86
Megaminx: 
Pyraminx: 10.86 (19.33) (10.83) 14.72 13.94 = 13.17


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 15, 2011)

Cubenovice

FMC: 29 HTM



Spoiler



On inverse scramble
F B' R B . R - 2x2x2 (5)
at . insert L2 U2 for 2x2x2 plus pairs (7)
B L' - square (9)
U2 L U - siamese (12)
D' B2 D - F2L-1 (15)
B R B R' - F2L (19)
R B2 R' B' R B' R' B' - pick the right sune to leave 3 corners (24)

inverse all
B R B R' B R B R' B' D' B2 D U' L' U2 L B' R' U2 *L2 B'* : R' B F' leaves 3 corners
at : insert *B L* F2 L' B' L F2 L' to cancel 3 moves

final solution:
B R B R' B R B R' B' D' B2 D U' L' U2 L B' R' U2 L' F2 L' B' L F2 L' R' B F' = 29 HTM


----------



## emolover (Dec 16, 2011)

*2x2*: 3.61
1.74, 3.73, 3.54, 3.56, 3.89
First scramble was very easy.
3x3: 14.18
16.11, 12.57, 15.10, 14.87, 10.71
F2L was done in 5ish seconds for the last solve.
*4x4*: 1:03.99
1:08.39, 1:01.64, 1:10.85, 1:01.94, 1:00.40
Ugg...
*5x5*: 2:.02.27
2:11.11, 1:49.69, 2:07.84, 1:57.74, 2:01.24
Bigger ugg...
*6x6*: 3:48.88
3:47.14, 3:54.35, DNF,3:45.15, 3:33.03
Had to use my V-cube for this because my Shenshou is in pieces.
*7x7*: 5:03.85 
4:33.98, 5:11.51, 5:03.85, 4:19.81, 6:03.41
Holy ****! When did I get so good at 7x7? I was on fire while doing these execpt the last one, that one had a lot of bad pops.
*2BLD*: 12.49
12.49, 16.96 DNF(13.83)
*OH*: 30.76
35.40, 27.07, 50.07, 29.82, 23.95
Those sup 30's should not have happened. Popped on the 50.
*WF*: 4:09.78
4:03.21, 4:24.36, 3:56.04, 4:45.97, 4:01.78
When will I ever get good at feet?
*MTS*: 2:04.33
2:23.22, 1:56.60, 2:00.64, 1:57.15, 2:15.21
*FMC*: 54


Spoiler



Scramble: F R B L B' D' R2 B2 U2 R' D L' B' U B' L' B'
2X2X2 Block: z'R2 F2 R2 U B' U (6)
Rest of F2L: z2 F R F'R U'R2 U R'U' R U' F' U F U' L' U L2 F' L' F U R' U2 R U' R' U R (35)
OLL: y' r U R' U R U2 r' (42)
PLL: y'R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 (54)


Didn't want to try at all.


*2-4*: 1:28.83
PB maybe. 
*2-5*: 3:38.41
*Magic*: 1.74
1.56, 1.54, 1.99, 3.48, 1.67
*Clock*: 13.35
16.97, 13.15, 12.69, 11.73, 14.22
*Megaminx*: 1:52.88
1:52.64, 1:53.99, 1:55.29, 1:42.17, 1:52.02
*Pyraminx*: 5.91
3.10, 6.78, 6.41, 8.53, 4.55
Good this week. 
*Square-1*: 32.78
27.99, 39.11, 27.81, 36.63, 33.73
Need to learn some more algs.

I might do skewb at my friends house since I dont own one.

I did most of this without any warmup besides 2x2 and 3x3.


----------



## dimwmuni (Dec 16, 2011)

FMC = 37 HTM


Spoiler



Inverse scramble 2x2x2 block: 
U2 F B' R' B R (6)
Bach to regular
B U L2 B2 U2 L B' L' B U' B (11) rest of F2L
U' L U L' B U (6) OLL
L' B' L B L U' L2 B L B L' B' L U (14) PLL
Solution: B U L2 B2 U2 L B' L' B U' B U' L U L' B U L' B' L B L U' L2 B L B L" B' L U R' B' R B F' U2 (37)


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 16, 2011)

*2x2:* (7.64), 5.42, 5.90, 5.89, (4.69) = *5.74*
*3x3:* 15.50, (19.17+), 14.44, (12.52), 14.20 = *14.71*
_Comment: Terrible, my turning was so dodgy on the first 2._
*4x4:* 59.38, (1:15.39), 59.78, (58.14), 1:00.74 = *59.97*
_Comment: The second one would've been sub-1 if I hadn't ruined the RU H-perm._
*5x5:* 2:21.84, 2:30.15, 2:09.08, 2:35.30, 2:43.47 = *2:29.10*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay:* = *1:28.19*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay:* = *3:46.01*
*3x3 OH:* 33.25, 20.68, 39.18, 43.74, 31.75 = *34.73*
_Comment: Done at a meet-up, wasn't paying anywhere near as much attention as I should've been._
*Pyraminx:* 11.98, 11.71, (5.75), (22.76), 8.96 = *10.88*
_Comment: Very easy first layer and LL skip on the 5._
*Clock:* (21.96), (15.12), 17.85, 17.87, 16.76 = *17.49*
*MTS:* 1:19.42, 1:14.48, 1:22.26, (1:03.62), (1:34.93) = *1:18.72* 
*Square-1:* (1:12.41), 1:41.63, 1:40.95, 1:24.17, (7:52.29) = *1:35.58*
*Megaminx:* 8:29.07, 7:32.50, (5:41.29), (8:36.09), 6:13.54 = *7:25.04* 
_Comment: First time doing megamix 'speed solves'._

*FMC* = *36 HTM*


Spoiler



Scramble: F R B L B' D' R2 B2 U2 R' D L' B' U B' L' B'
Solution: R F2 B L2 R' B2 F L' F2 D F' U2 F' D' U L F U' F' L U' L2 B' U L F L' B L F' L' U' B' U' B U' = 36 HTM

2x2x2: R F2 B L2 R' B2
2x2x3 + 3 random turns: F L' F2 D F2 (F U2 F') D'
F2L-1+orient edges: U L F U' F' L U' L2 
F2L: B' U B * U' B' U' B 
Permute edges: U' 

Insert a * B' L F L' B L F' L'

_Comment: I need to get better at F2L-1._



Looks like my accuracy has got worse again.

*2x2 BLD:* DNF, 12.95, 15.93+ = *12.95* 
*3x3 BLD:* 47.36, DNF, 37.82 = *37.82*
*5x5 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
*7x7 BLD:* = *DNSy*
_Comment: Unlikely, but tomorrow if I feel like it._
*3x3 Multi BLD:* = *[DNSy*
_Comment: Hopefully tomorrow._


----------



## boss9482 (Dec 16, 2011)

*boss9482*

2x2: (3.16),(6.80),6.75,5.38,5.94 = 6.02
3x3:16.03,(17.46),(14.55),15.03,16.63 = 15.90
4x4: 1.10.91,(1.08.15),1.12.36,1.12.96,(DNF) = 1:12.08
magic:0.94,(0.88),(0.96),0.94,0.94 = 0.94 
master magic:3.53,(2.90),3.41,(4.72),4.02 = 3.65


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 16, 2011)

3x3: 9.80, (7.61), 10.43, 8.21, (10.66) = 9.48
OH: (20.59), (15.65), 18.02, 18.15, 16.96 = 17.71
2x2: 3.18, (3.46), (2.93), 3.22, 2.94 = 3.11
4x4: 46.83, 38.27, (50.00), 44.78, (38.05) = 43.29
2-4: 1:05.65
3x3 BLD: DNS, DNS, 51.96


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 16, 2011)

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 13.64, 8.65, 6.41, 7.17, 7.55 = *7.79*
*3x3x3:* 21.28, 22.01, 20.79, 20.67, 22.06 = *21.36*
*4x4x4:* 1:50.35 [O], 1:28.39 [P], 1:24.00, 1:26.04 [O], 1:23.54 [P] = *1:26.14*
*5x5x5:* 2:55.13, 2:32.87, 2:31.55, 2:25.70, 2:41.33 = *2:35.25*
*6x6x6:* 5:20.64, 4:38.14 [P], 5:07.10 [P], 4:42.00 [OP], 4:42.91 [OP] = *4:50.67*
*7x7x7:* 7:33.24, 7:28.32, 7:20.83, 8:25.54, 7:24.30 = *7:28.62*
Comment: I have no idea why this was so bad; I guess the cube was cold at the time, but I can’t believe I can blame all of this terrible performance on that. Hopefully it will be better again next week.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 24.82, 26.46, 28.26 = *24.82*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:32.77, 2:11.55, 1:21.21 = *1:21.21*
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF [7:06.25, 3:15, 7W], 9:16.94 [5:28], 7:17.01 [3:46] = *7:17.01*
Comment: Forgot to do a whole location on the first one. I couldn’t figure out the wings while memorizing the second one – I kept making mistakes, which is why it took so long.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 13:25.81 [6:53], DNF [13:15.06, 6:46, 2+], DNF [14:26.50, 7:17, 3W 3X] = *13:25.81*
*6x6x6 BLD:* *DNF* [31:55.40, 15.11, 3oW, 2iX, 2O]
*7x7x7 BLD:* *DNF* [1:01:04.52, 35:44, 8iW, 8oW, 4E, 4C]
Comment: Both 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 were awful. On the 7x7x7, it looks like I probably just interchanged a couple of moves while doing corners at the beginning, so that 4 centers and 4 whole edges were in the wrong places; centers were all correct.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *3/3 = 3 points, 8:45.96* [5:19]
Comment: Slow memo because I didn’t trust it, but good result.
*3x3x3 OH:* 48.81, 44.53, 53.44, 44.28, 49.13 = *47.49*
*3x3x3 WF:* 1:42.53, 1:33.16, 1:49.96, 1:46.44, 1:18.91 = *1:40.71*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:12.81, 1:08.66, 1:28.75, 1:09.84, 1:08.78 = *1:10.48*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *33 moves*


Spoiler



R F2 B L2 R’ B2 U F2 U’ F U’ F R U R’ U’ F’ B’ U B U’ F’ L’ F L B D’ B’ U B D B’ L2

2x2x2: R F2 B L2 R’ B2
2x2x3: U F2 U’ F
Switch to inverse:
3x cross: L2 U’ . L’ F’ L F
Fourth pair: U B’ U’ B
Pseudo OLL: F U R U’ R’ F’ U
Insert at .:U B D’ B’ U’ B D B’
U’ U cancel before insertion.

Comment: Nice to have two sub-35 solves in a row.


*2-4 relay:* *2:12.78* [OP]
*2-5 relay:* *5:20.49* [OP]
*Magic:* 8.78, 9.15, 7.83, 11.30, 9.72 = *9.22*
Comment: OHITABLD, of course.
*Master Magic:* 3.83, 3.83, 3.40, 3.43, 4.33 = *3.70*
*Clock:* 3:00.21 [0:34], 15.94, 18.34, 17.90, 15.41 = *17.39*
*MegaMinx:* DNF [27:05.82, 14:00, 5E], 2:44.47, 2:54.46, 2:42.96, 2:42.66 = *2:47.30*
Comment: BLD solve off by 2 edges flipped, 3 other edges permuted incorrectly but oriented correctly.
*Pyraminx:* DNF [1:30.34, 2E], 15.63, 13.58, 16.65, 19.09 = *17.12*
*Square-1:* 6:22.80 [3:07, case HA], 38.22 [P], 42.83, 35.50, 30.72 = *38.85*
*Skewb:* 3:55.19 [1:35], 21.96, 22.71, 18.56, 24.31 = *22.99*


----------



## guusrs (Dec 17, 2011)

FMC: 26


Spoiler



scramble: F R B L B' D' R2 B2 U2 R' D L' B' U B' L' B'
solve: R D L2 D' B' D2 B D' B2 D' B2 D' B2 R2 L2 B2 D2 F2 R F2 D2 B R' U B L' (26)
on inverse scramble with pre-moves (L2 D' R')
F2L-1: L B' U' R @ B L R2 B2 D B2 D B2 (9+3)
all but 3 edges: D B' D2 B D (17+3)
undo pre-moves L2 D' R' (20)
at @ insert: B' D2 F2 R F2 D2 B2 L' B', 3 moves cancel



nasty scramble, solution found in last 10 minutes


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 17, 2011)

Results: congratulations to Simon, Evan Liu and yoinneroid 

*2x2x2*(37)

 2.46 AnsonL
 2.51 SimonWestlund
 2.86 Mcuber5
 2.88 asiahyoo1997
 3.10 CuberMan
 3.11 Yes, We Can!
 3.23 yoinneroid
 3.32 cuberkid10
 3.52 AustinReed
 3.59 mycube
 3.61 emolover
 3.75 Evan Liu
 4.36 ManasijV
 4.55 Edmund
 4.59 jla
 4.66 Henrik
 4.87 Kzip
 5.11 Krag
 5.16 MaeLSTRoM
 5.38 Alcuber
 5.74 Zane_C
 6.02 boss9482
 6.20 rubiksarlen
 6.23 bryson azzopard
 6.32 marcobelotti
 6.37 tx789
 7.15 Schmidt
 7.30 Xishem
 7.79 Mike Hughey
 8.68 Selkie
 9.60 Yttrium
 10.75 mitzi97
 11.10 vlarsen
 12.43 nekosensei
 12.67 MichaelErskine
 17.17 hcfong
 23.88 ljackstar
*3x3x3 *(38)

 7.76 asiahyoo1997
 8.97 AnsonL
 9.04 SimonWestlund
 9.48 Yes, We Can!
 10.00 CuberMan
 10.97 yoinneroid
 11.89 ManasijV
 12.11 AustinReed
 12.73 cuberkid10
 12.95 Evan Liu
 13.03 Henrik
 13.08 ZalEw
 13.29 mycube
 14.01 Mcuber5
 14.18 emolover
 14.18 Kzip
 14.67 Xishem
 14.71 Zane_C
 15.90 MaeLSTRoM
 15.90 boss9482
 16.29 mande
 16.81 jla
 17.87 marcobelotti
 18.15 Selkie
 19.53 Krag
 20.80 Edmund
 20.99 Yttrium
 21.36 Mike Hughey
 23.82 bryson azzopard
 24.76 tx789
 27.02 Alcuber
 27.37 MichaelErskine
 29.58 Schmidt
 30.01 Divineskulls
 31.74 vlarsen
 40.40 MatsBergsten
 52.21 hcfong
 57.81 ljackstar
*4x4x4*(28)

 37.82 yoinneroid
 39.80 AnsonL
 43.29 Yes, We Can!
 43.40 SimonWestlund
 43.90 asiahyoo1997
 52.53 Evan Liu
 57.54 Henrik
 59.36 ManasijV
 59.40 cuberkid10
 59.97 Zane_C
 1:01.43 AustinReed
 1:02.17 ZalEw
 1:03.55 MaeLSTRoM
 1:03.99 emolover
 1:12.08 boss9482
 1:12.26 mycube
 1:22.69 marcobelotti
 1:24.13 Selkie
 1:24.18 Xishem
 1:26.14 Mike Hughey
 1:36.98 Yttrium
 1:38.02 jla
 1:51.76 Krag
 2:02.01 vlarsen
 2:24.76 MichaelErskine
 2:28.37 tx789
 2:31.26 Schmidt
 3:03.17 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(22)

 1:18.47 asiahyoo1997
 1:27.41 SimonWestlund
 1:28.59 yoinneroid
 1:46.12 MaeLSTRoM
 1:50.21 Evan Liu
 1:51.10 ZalEw
 2:02.27 emolover
 2:08.63 AustinReed
 2:20.35 mycube
 2:29.10 Zane_C
 2:30.43 ManasijV
 2:35.25 Mike Hughey
 2:40.47 Divineskulls
 2:50.13 Xishem
 2:56.81 Yttrium
 3:02.99 Selkie
 3:27.49 tx789
 3:36.56 jla
 3:50.98 bryson azzopard
 3:59.55 vlarsen
 4:05.47 MichaelErskine
 4:57.36 nekosensei
*6x6x6*(12)

 2:21.38 asiahyoo1997
 2:47.57 SimonWestlund
 3:10.02 MaeLSTRoM
 3:48.52 Evan Liu
 3:50.12 emolover
 3:57.20 mycube
 4:28.67 AustinReed
 4:50.65 okayama
 4:50.67 Mike Hughey
 5:37.05 Selkie
 7:24.45 tx789
 7:44.74 MichaelErskine
*7x7x7*(8)

 4:33.72 SimonWestlund
 4:56.45 emolover
 5:28.39 MaeLSTRoM
 6:54.79 Evan Liu
 7:28.62 Mike Hughey
10:08.80 Selkie
11:36.62 tx789
 DNF Xishem
*3x3 one handed*(23)

 14.70 AnsonL
 16.59 asiahyoo1997
 17.71 Yes, We Can!
 19.09 SimonWestlund
 20.45 ZalEw
 20.53 ManasijV
 21.16 yoinneroid
 26.10 Henrik
 28.46 MaeLSTRoM
 28.85 mycube
 29.00 Mcuber5
 29.75 Evan Liu
 30.76 emolover
 34.73 Zane_C
 38.30 mande
 43.24 marcobelotti
 43.64 Xishem
 47.49 Mike Hughey
 49.30 Selkie
 56.18 tx789
 58.08 bryson azzopard
 1:09.28 Alcuber
 1:11.94 MichaelErskine
*3x3 with feet*(6)

 41.85 Henrik
 1:30.69 Mcuber5
 1:40.71 Mike Hughey
 2:12.22 yoinneroid
 4:09.78 emolover
 5:28.75 tx789
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(19)

 5.55 AnsonL
 6.11 SimonWestlund
 7.08 Evan Liu
 10.14 asiahyoo1997
 12.49 emolover
 12.63 AustinReed
 12.95 Zane_C
 22.11 ManasijV
 24.22 Xishem
 24.82 Mike Hughey
 25.46 MaeLSTRoM
 26.15 marcobelotti
 31.05 MatsBergsten
 35.29 yoinneroid
 40.10 jla
 45.04 Krag
 1:09.63 nekosensei
 1:21.09 Selkie
 DNF Mcuber5
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(19)

 37.68 ZalEw
 37.82 Zane_C
 42.30 SimonWestlund
 51.96 Yes, We Can!
 1:03.65 ManasijV
 1:21.21 Mike Hughey
 1:23.55 Mcuber5
 1:29.63 MatsBergsten
 2:05.47 Henrik
 2:21.19 AustinReed
 2:46.50 Xishem
 3:02.94 yoinneroid
 3:05.65 Krag
 3:13.94 Kzip
 3:21.93 Evan Liu
 3:24.70 mande
 4:58.90 MaeLSTRoM
 7:29.97 Selkie
 DNF marcobelotti
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 4:55.31 ZalEw
 5:42.76 MatsBergsten
 5:47.69 SimonWestlund
 7:17.01 Mike Hughey
12:59.92 yoinneroid
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(6)

11:52.29 ZalEw
13:25.81 Mike Hughey
14:16.71 SimonWestlund
15:38.35 MatsBergsten
41:46.66 yoinneroid
 DNF Zane_C
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(7)

5/5 (19:39)  MatsBergsten
3/3 ( 8:45)  Mike Hughey
7/11 (49:27)  SimonWestlund
4/6 (28:54)  Mcuber5
1/2 ( 9:32)  Evan Liu
1/2 (11:18)  yoinneroid
2/5 (23:00)  marcobelotti
*3x3 Match the scramble*(8)

 50.36 AnsonL
 1:10.48 Mike Hughey
 1:10.94 asiahyoo1997
 1:13.80 Evan Liu
 1:18.72 Zane_C
 1:37.74 Xishem
 2:04.33 emolover
 2:56.49 Selkie
*2-3-4 Relay*(19)

 59.76 asiahyoo1997
 59.86 SimonWestlund
 1:05.65 Yes, We Can!
 1:08.67 yoinneroid
 1:12.04 Evan Liu
 1:26.64 ManasijV
 1:28.19 Zane_C
 1:28.83 emolover
 1:35.26 MaeLSTRoM
 1:37.08 mycube
 2:00.17 Xishem
 2:00.88 Selkie
 2:12.78 Mike Hughey
 2:13.57 Krag
 2:16.11 jla
 2:26.01 vlarsen
 2:52.34 tx789
 3:22.18 MichaelErskine
 3:45.91 Schmidt
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(16)

 2:15.87 asiahyoo1997
 2:20.64 yoinneroid
 2:27.90 SimonWestlund
 3:20.10 Evan Liu
 3:30.16 MaeLSTRoM
 3:38.41 emolover
 3:46.01 Zane_C
 4:26.79 ManasijV
 4:26.86 mycube
 4:48.03 Xishem
 5:20.49 Mike Hughey
 5:36.10 jla
 5:40.22 Selkie
 6:26.43 tx789
 7:22.76 vlarsen
 7:23.70 MichaelErskine
*Magic*(12)

 0.88 mitzi97
 0.94 boss9482
 1.09 Divineskulls
 1.41 Evan Liu
 1.70 asiahyoo1997
 1.74 emolover
 1.89 MaeLSTRoM
 2.23 Selkie
 2.33 yoinneroid
 2.36 bryson azzopard
 3.27 ljackstar
 9.22 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(9)

 2.53 Evan Liu
 2.98 mitzi97
 3.13 MaeLSTRoM
 3.20 SimonWestlund
 3.69 boss9482
 3.70 Mike Hughey
 4.91 bryson azzopard
 4.99 Selkie
 5.97 Divineskulls
*Skewb*(4)

 9.56 MaeLSTRoM
 22.99 Mike Hughey
 24.50 Xishem
 25.82 Krag
*Clock*(12)

 9.91 SimonWestlund
 13.05 Evan Liu
 13.35 emolover
 13.91 yoinneroid
 13.96 Mcuber5
 14.50 Selkie
 17.39 Mike Hughey
 17.49 Zane_C
 19.58 MaeLSTRoM
 20.58 MichaelErskine
 22.04 Yttrium
 27.40 Krag
*Pyraminx*(21)

 5.27 SimonWestlund
 5.44 AnsonL
 5.91 emolover
 6.31 Alcuber
 6.50 AustinReed
 6.86 Mcuber5
 7.07 yoinneroid
 7.10 Evan Liu
 7.74 ZalEw
 9.29 jla
 10.53 MaeLSTRoM
 10.88 Zane_C
 12.21 tx789
 13.17 mycube
 17.12 Mike Hughey
 17.80 bryson azzopard
 18.86 Schmidt
 20.47 Xishem
 23.29 MichaelErskine
 23.58 Selkie
 24.34 ljackstar
*Megaminx*(11)

 48.15 SimonWestlund
 1:19.81 marcobelotti
 1:44.02 Evan Liu
 1:52.88 emolover
 1:57.31 Mcuber5
 2:06.26 yoinneroid
 2:07.05 jla
 2:47.30 Mike Hughey
 4:03.38 Selkie
 4:44.34 MichaelErskine
 7:25.04 Zane_C
*Square-1*(13)

 16.29 SimonWestlund
 28.57 Evan Liu
 31.27 AnsonL
 32.78 emolover
 36.89 yoinneroid
 37.14 Henrik
 38.63 Mcuber5
 38.85 Mike Hughey
 42.07 jla
 1:00.10 Xishem
 1:05.88 Selkie
 1:35.58 Zane_C
 2:39.11 Schmidt
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(13)

26 guusrs
29 okayama
29 Cubenovice
33 Mike Hughey
36 Zane_C
37 dimwmuni
37 SimonWestlund
39 yoinneroid
40 RCTACameron
43 Krag
48 Evan Liu
54 emolover
57 tx789

*Contest results*

415 SimonWestlund
326 Evan Liu
312 yoinneroid
284 Mike Hughey
276 emolover
254 asiahyoo1997
232 Zane_C
223 MaeLSTRoM
208 AnsonL
189 ManasijV
182 Mcuber5
170 AustinReed
167 Yes, We Can!
162 ZalEw
159 mycube
157 Xishem
153 Selkie
139 Henrik
121 jla
107 marcobelotti
107 tx789
95 Krag
93 MatsBergsten
89 cuberkid10
76 boss9482
72 CuberMan
66 MichaelErskine
61 bryson azzopard
60 Kzip
57 Alcuber
53 Yttrium
43 Schmidt
43 mande
42 Edmund
42 vlarsen
36 Divineskulls
33 okayama
30 mitzi97
23 guusrs
22 Cubenovice
18 nekosensei
18 dimwmuni
17 rubiksarlen
15 RCTACameron
13 ljackstar
9 hcfong


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 17, 2011)

I couldn't believe I overlooked a 23 HTM solution for FMC...
Checked: I didn't 

ManasijV does not have a FMC result>

Congratus Guus!
I hope you do just as well (or better) at todays Dutch Open!


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 17, 2011)

2x2x2: (5.60) - 4.97 - (3.84) - 5.49 - 5.03 = 5.16
3x3x3: 16.56 - 15.60 - 15.53 - (16.59) - (13.16) = 15.90
4x4x4: 1:03.17 - (1:05.69) - 1:04.71 - (1:00.87) - 1:02.76 = 1:03.55
5x5x5: 1:42.91 - (1:51.97) - 1:44.25 - (1:40.11) - 1:51.19 = 1:46.13
6x6x6: (3:15.60) - 3:11.68 - 3:07.32 - (3:06.60) - 3:11.06 = 3:10.02
7x7x7: 5:30.15 - (5:34.10) - 5:28.16 - 5:26.87 - (5:14.12) = 5:18.39
3x3x3OH: (27.77) - 28.24 - 28.93 - (29.37) - 28.22 = 28.46
2BLD: 38.99 - 25.46 - DNF = 25.46
3BLD: 4:58.90 - DNF - DNF = 4:58.90
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 1:35.26
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 3:30.16
Master Magic: 3.09 - (3.17) - 3.13 - (3.01) - 3.17 = 3.13
Magic: (1.66) - (1.97) - 1.88 - 1.82 - 1.97 = 1.89
Pyraminx: 8.82 - (13.00) - (7.29) - 10.16 - 12.61 = 10.53
Clock: 19.61 - 19.26 - (18.43) - (21.93) - 19.88 = 19.58
Skewb: (12.44) - (6.57) - 9.81 - 10.20 - 8.68 = 9.56

A bit late this week, oops. sorry


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 17, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> I couldn't believe I overlooked a 23 HTM solution for FMC...
> Checked: I didn't
> 
> ManasijV does not have a FMC result>


 
Got you a little worried there for a moment, huh?
I blame it on the program , "FMC" on one line and "23 hours ago" on the next was interpreted as FMC: 23 .

@MaeLSTRoM: no big problem .


----------



## okayama (Dec 18, 2011)

Not on time again, sorry. Got back from a business trip today.

*6x6x6*: (5:07.76), 4:36.70, (4:34.43), 4:49.81, 5:05.43 = 4:50.65

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 29 HTM


Spoiler



Scramble: F R B L B' D' R2 B2 U2 R' D L' B' U B' L' B'
Solution: D' B' R2 F R F' R U2 R' U' R F' R B R' F R B' U B' D2 F2 D' L U B' R' F' L2

40min backup:

(Inverse)
Pre-scramble: B D

c/e pair: L2
1st square: F R
2nd square: B U' L'
2x2x3 block: D F2 D2 B
Orient edges: R U' F R2 F'
More square: U' R' U2
More square: R
All but 3 corners: U R U' B U B'
Correction: B * D

Insert at *: U' R D' R' U R D R'

In the remaining time I found:

(Normal)
Pre-scramble: B' D2 F2 D' L U B' R' F' L2

2x2x3 block: D' B'
Orient edges: R2 F R F'
F2L minus 1 slot: R U2
All but 3 corners: R' U' R2 * U
Correction: B' D2 F2 D' L U B' R' F' L2

Insert at *: R' F' R B R' F R B'


----------



## jla (Dec 18, 2011)

A lot of my results aren't in there. My 5x5, Pyra and square-1 aren't in the results.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 19, 2011)

jla said:


> A lot of my results aren't in there. My 5x5, Pyra and square-1 aren't in the results.



And that surely depends on your editing your post with those results after I downloaded it, don't you think?

@okayama: your results are added too .


----------



## jla (Dec 19, 2011)

MatsBergsten said:


> And that surely depends on your editing your post with those results after I downloaded it, don't you think?
> 
> @okayama: your results are added too .


 
Thank you for adding them. Didn't see that the results were up


----------



## guitardude7241 (Dec 28, 2011)

3x3 avg: *13.78*


----------

